# Munich



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I just got back from Munich. Me and my wife and a few friends went down there for the weekend. I have been to Munich several times but it is funny how you look at things differently as you get older. I would never want to live in a Big City but if I had to live in a Big City it would be Munich. The city is beautiful and has a lot of flair. It mixes the old architecture and the new architecture wonderfuly and the city is just beautiful and fun to be in. It is now my new favorite big city.

Anyhow yesterday we hit all the churches and took lots of pictures walkind around the city. For lunch we went to the famous Hofbrau House in Munich for lunch and a beer. This is the same place where a younger Hitler and the budding Nazi Party planned the future of the party and the take over of Germany. The atmosphere is wonderful there. We each drank a Litler Mug of Beer and ate some good Bavarian White Wurst and listened to the live band playing traditional German songs.

Later that night we hit several bars and found a nice Irish Pub filled with Irish people and a live band. Drank some good Kilkenny beer there and just relaxed listening to music and watching England play New Zealand in Rugby.

The next day we went to the University of Munich and the Geschwister Scholl Platz to the memorial for the White Rose and brother and sister Scholl at the place where they dropped the leaflets denouncing the Nazi Party and were later captured, tortured and killed.

After that we hit the Deutsches Museum where we saw a Ju 52, Bf 109E, Me 262, Me 163, V-1, V-2, HS 293, Natter and lots of WW2 Piston and Jet engines.

*I will post pictures with descriptions as soon as the battaries of my camera are recharged.*


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics Adler.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Well here are the first set of pics. I am going to break it down into several posts based of what the pictures are.

Below are just pictures I took of walking around Munich. They show the architecture of many of the older buildings as well the churches and the inside of several of the churches. Munich truely is a beautiful city.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

This next pic was taken at a famous market in Munich. There is a beer garden there and the temp is only about 7 C and the local Munichans lol are drinking there beer. Mind you this is only about 10 O Clock in the morning on Saturday. 

Needless to say when in Munich do as the Munichans.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG! The inside of those churches are incredible. Now I know if I get to Europe its definately Germany and Muncih I want to visit. Great pics, Adler!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

We visited the Royal Crypt on Saturday.

Below is the coffin of King Ludwig II. He is the King who build many of Germany's famous castles including Neuschwannstein Castle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

More from the Crypt. This is the coffin of King Otto of Bavaria who died in 1916.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

More from the Crypt. This is the coffin of Herzog Eugene Napoleon Beauharnais von Leuchtenberg who was the step son of Napolean I.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC pics Adler.... Need to go to Munich it seems.... Got and pics on castles mate??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> FANTASTIC pics Adler.... Need to go to Munich it seems.... Got and pics on castles mate??



I do have pics of many castles here in Germany. We did not go and visit any of them this weekend though. This weekend was just Munich.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is the famous Hofbrau Haus in Munich. This is where Hitler and the Nazi Party met in the early days.

It is a bit overhyped but if you are in Munich it is a must because you have to see it one time atleast. We sat around listening to the band play German drinking songs and ate good food and drank good German beer out of the litre mugs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

After having lunch and a beer we went to the Royal Treasure Vault at the Residence or Palace. We wanted to tour the Palace but because of the 2 main rooms being closed because of renovation we decided to wait until next summer when we go back to view the Palace. The Vault was really nice to see though.

I will not bore you with too much of the treasure so here are only a few pics of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

After a night of partying a bit in Munich we slept in today and went to the Geschwister Scholl Platz at the University of Munich. The Geschwister Scholl Platz is a memorial to the brother and sister Scholl who were members of the German resistance group called the White Rose. They were caught disperssing leaflets at the University Campus and the Gestapo tortured them and then eventually put them on trial and had them executed.


----------



## Erich (Nov 4, 2007)

great pics Chris, nice little photo study of a wonderful city.............keep it up !

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

After visiting this monument we went to the Deutsches Museum. It is a wonderful museum but unfortunatly one day is not eneogh time to view the whole thing.

Also most of the Aircraft that are part of this museum are at an annex at an old WW2 Airfield that is on the outskirts of Munich.

Also my batteries went dead so I have to wait until I recieve copies of the pics that my friend took until I post more.

Until then here are a few pics that I took while I could.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics mate!!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 4, 2007)

great photos I'm jealous....

I was in Munich for Oktoberfest but I don't remember much!..

I lightened a few of the pics cuz I couldn't see a damn thing! (but it hurts the resolution)

:


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2007)

great pics adler. inside of the churches are really beautiful.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2007)

Freakin wonderful stuff Chris....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2007)

Great! Looks like they got alot of the markings correct.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I will post some more as soon as I get the pics from my friends.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2007)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pic's, Chris. I was in Munich in early 1955, and the only thing I
remember is the Hofbrau House...... and it don't look the same. I did notice
the pic's of the German WW-II aircraft do not have a swastika on the
tail. I thought museums were exempt from the law...

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pics deradler!

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2007)

I missed that.....

Don't keep us waiting too long mate...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

ccheese said:


> German WW-II aircraft do not have a swastika on the
> tail. I thought museums were exempt from the law...
> 
> Charles



They are exempt and I dont understand why these do not have them. If I drive about an hour from here to the Sinsheim Museum they have them on there. I truely dont have an answer why these dont.

For example the pics below are from the Sinsheim Museum. I can post more pics in another thread from that museum. It is a very nice museum as well.


----------



## DBII (Nov 5, 2007)

Shooting inside a muesum is always a difficult. You never know how the lighting will turn out. I lost my interior shots at a museum in Korea because they turned out the lights 45 mins before closing. I missed out on a P51, F86 and AT6 in Korean markings and some Migs. I like your picture of the 163 above the 262. 

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah the lighting allways seems to suck and unless you have pro camera like Eric they wont turn out all that great most of the time.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 5, 2007)

GREAT pics Adler. I sure wish I could make it to Germany. Ya know, I enjoyed seeing the pics of the buildings and churches more than the planes! the cathedrals are so beautiful.


----------



## v2 (Nov 5, 2007)

8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

The architecture really is something that I am going to miss when I do leave Europe. The churches especially in Europe are wonderful and the old architecture is wonderful.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic Chris! I can't wait for you next post with your friends pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

I should have them within a week.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 6, 2007)

DerAdler, Thanks for posting your Munich pictures, especially the one of your weiss wurst. Damn!!! Now I'm having a craving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love weiss wurst! I haven't found any good weiss wurst here in the states though.  I really want to get back to Germany some time in the next couple of years.


----------



## DBII (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your trip. I went the Munich once. Silly me, I was on leave and do not remember a thing other than a blonde Air Force nurse and lots of pubs. 

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Munich is a great city. When I was younger I would just go there to party and stuff and now that I am older I actually went to appreciate the city. It is a beautiful city. I cant wait to drive there again in the summer time.


----------



## Erich (Nov 9, 2007)

Weiß wurst cannot be found in the states as it is a Bayerische specialty.

München really is the place to land in and then head south as Chris can attest to this, last visit was in 1980.............that seems like an eternity ago. But we remember it well and the Ost Allgäu mtns down to Garmisch and into Austria towards Vienna on the super hwy, the Mondsee poma frtters were crap though so I need to go back and tell them so......  

one day, as I need a gut Deutsche Bier


----------



## SoD Stitch (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome pic's, Adler! 

One of my co-workers used to live in Munich, and he was telling me about the different places in your pictures.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 10, 2007)

Erich said:


> Weiß wurst cannot be found in the states as it is a Bayerische specialty.
> 
> München really is the place to land in and then head south as Chris can attest to this, last visit was in 1980.............that seems like an eternity ago. But we remember it well and the Ost Allgäu mtns down to Garmisch and into Austria towards Vienna on the super hwy, the Mondsee poma frtters were crap though so I need to go back and tell them so......
> 
> one day, as I need a gut Deutsche Bier



Actually Weiss Wurst can be found in the states, matter of fact in Stillwater, MN. but its just not the real thing. Also, the first place I ate it was in Weisbaden.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome shots Adler...Munich is really a great city and a great place to visit at any age...if I do plan a trip to Germany it will definitely be Munich


----------



## Erich (Nov 10, 2007)

Dougrd that was my point about the wursts, interesting you mention where my uncle served during his after war time......Wiesbaden, nice city

Chris is it snowing yet in die Alpen ? just got a note late last night that it has been in the Erzegebirge. if not this might be a completely different year weather wise than you had last year


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Erich said:


> Chris is it snowing yet in die Alpen ? just got a note late last night that it has been in the Erzegebirge. if not this might be a completely different year weather wise than you had last year



It will be a completely different year. We should be getting lots of snow this year.

It has been snowing for a few weeks now down in the Alps, In the Higher Elevations as early as August allready.

As for the foothills of the alps where I live it has been snowing all day!!!! It is a bit to warm just yet and the snow all pretty much melted here except for a light dust covering the ground but it is expected to get very cold tomorrow night and snow Mon, Tue, and Wed straight!

I will take pics, it should be beautiful!


----------



## Erich (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm looking forward to them, they closed Crater lake rim on Friday and it has been snowing all day on and off. from 6-8,000 feet

hey I'm ready for a cold snowy one this year

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Me too. Everything hear above 500 to 600 meters has been snowing.


----------

